# الرموز الروحيه فى صلاة الاكليل



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الرموز الروحيه فى صلاة الاكليل
تدشين الكنيسة الجديدة يتم تدشين الكنيسة الصغيرة التي هي الأسرة الجديدة أولا عن طريق استدعاء الكاهن للقيام بصلاة تبريك المنازل الجديدة في المنزل . ثم عن طريق الصلاة على الزيت ودهن العروسين بالزيت المقدس وهكذا يصلى الكاهن [ أيها السيد الرب الآلة ضابط الكل أبو ربنا ألهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذي من ثمرة شجرة الزيتون الدسم مسحت كهنة وملوكاً وأنبياء ، نبتهل ونتضرع إليك أيها الرب مُحب البشر الصالح لكي تبارك هذا الزيت تبريكاً لكي يكون زيتاً لتقديس عبديك ….].
وهكذا فأن الروح القدس الذي مسح كهنة وملوكاً وأنبياء هو الذي يمسح العروسين لكي يقدسها ويدشنها لتكوين الكنيسة الصغيرة والبيت الجديد وهذا الزيت يحمل قوة ومعونة وبركة الله ليصير [ سلاح البر والعدل مسحة الطهارة وعدم الفساد ..نوراًوجمالاً لا يذبل ..فرحاً صوزينة و عزاء حقيقياً.. أمين
تجديداً وخلاصاً لنفسيهما وجسديهما وروحيهما .. غنى مع ثمرة الأفعال الحسنة أمين ] أليست هذه هي مكونات الحياة الصالحة للأسرة الجديدة :
بر وعدل
طهارة وعدم فساد
نورا ً وجمالاًً لا يذبل
فرحاً وزينة وعزاء حقيقياًً
تجديد وخلاصا لنفسيهما وجسديهماً وروحيهما
غنى مع ثمرة الأفعال الحسنة


ليت كل مرة نقول فيها آمين نطلب من الله أن يعطى هذا الصلاح للزوجين حتى يكونا بالحق بيت صلاة وبيت طهارة وبيت بركة .


وضع الإكليلين على رأس العروسين..وطلب الكاهن أن تكون هذه الأكاليل
[ أكاليل مجد وكرامة أكاليل بركة وخلاص .. أكاليل فرح ومسرة .. أكاليل حكمة وفهم قلب .. أكاليل عزاء وثبات ]
وفى كل مرة يقول الشعب أمين
بالحق أن من أنتصر وعاش بلا خطية ولا سقوط قبل الزواج فأن الكنيسة تكللة بالأكاليل وتطلب له ( ملاك السلام ورباط المحبة ) ويصلى الكاهن للزوجين أن ينقذهما من كل فكر قبيح وشهوة رديئة وينجيهما من كل ثقل الخبيث ومن كل محنة شيطانية )
آي باختصار أن هذة الأكاليل بمثابة عهد بالإخلاص الزوجي وعدم الانحراف بآي شهوة رديئة وسقوط شهوانى. ولذلك فأن الأكاليل حين توضع على العروسين تصير ( أكاليل نعمة غير مغلوبة .. أكاليل مجد مرتفع وغير فان ..أكاليل أمانة حسنة غير مضادة ولامحاربة ..) ويقول الشعب أمين بصلاة وكذلك لله وهكذا يطلب الكاهن ويبارك جميع أعمالهما.
أن هذه الأكاليل هي رمز لأكاليل السمائية التي سوف يتوج بها الزوجان حين يسلكان في الحياة الصالحة طول حياتهما وارتباطهما .
الحلة التي يلبسها العريس (البرنس) رمز النعمة التي تعطى للزوج من اجل قيادة الحياة الزوجية 0فهى ليست سلطة ولكن إمكانيات المحبة والبذل ونعمة في تدبير الأمور وطول أناة للاحتمال والعدالة واللطف0 آن الحلة التي يلبسها العريس إشارة ألي الحلة الروحانية التي سوف يكلل بها في السماء حين تنتهي اعمالة و مسئولياته بالنجاح والثمر المتكاثر .
تسليم الزوج لزوجته بيد الكاهن أمام المذبح ،إشارة إلى عدم اتخاذ آي قرار يخص الحياة الزوجية بدون الرجوع إلي الكنيسة ممثلة في الكاهن . وان ما جمعة الله لا يفرقة إنسان وان يظل هذا الارتباط دائما لا ينفصل قط إلا بالموت وهنا يقول الكاهن لكل من الزوجين ( فيجب عليكما آن يعرف بعضكما حق بعض ويخضع كل منكا لصاحبة )هنا تبدا المسيرة الحياة الصالحة للزوجين بان يعرف كل أحد حق الطرف الآخر بمعنى آن يقوم بواجبة قبل آن يطلب حقه وان يبحث عن حق الطرف الآخر قبل آن يطلب منة واجبة آما خضوع كل طرف للآخر فهو الاتضاع الحقيقي الذي هو الخطوة الأولي نحو الصلاح.

 الركوع أمام الهيكل قبل الصلاة التحليل والانصراف هو تعهد كل طرف أمام الله بان يسعى لارضاء الطرف الآخر وان يسلك بموجب الوصية التي تليت علية.
منقول ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (23 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع اكتر راااااااااااااااااائع 

شكراااااااااااااا نهيسى 

على مجهودك ومواضيعك الاكتر من راااااااائعه

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## nonogirl89 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا
بس للأسف بعض الناس فى وقت الرموز دى بتبقى بتفكر الله حلو فستان العروسة
وحلوة بدلة العريس
والكلام دة
بس بجد موضوع جميل جدا​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكـــــــــــــرا


للمـــرور

الرائـــع


الرب  يسوع معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر راااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ...


شكـــــــــــــرا


للمـــرور

الرائـــع والتشجيع


الرب  يسوع معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا النهيسى
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*شكـــــــــــــرا


للمـــرور

الرائـــع


الرب  يسوع معاكم​*


----------

